# Spearfishing Report 6/13



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I am beat.

I did all the shooting today. Paul (Hate Cheese)didn't even pull the trigger. At the lastdive Itried to get him to come over where I was to shoot a 20lb snapper while I was stringing mine, but he just stared at me with that Duh face. He never saw it though. Just messing with you Paul.

I got two Snapper, one AJ, and one Mangrove. Gave the Mangrove to our bubble watcher/chunk blowertoday. Sorry about thatJames. Been there done that and have the T-shirt for chunk/chum blower. He stuck it out and was great helping us getting in and out of the water. Current was ripping today in the entire Gulf. Had to tie the tag line to the front of the boat just to get to the anchor line.:banghead Usually if we find current at one location, it's never as bad when we move to the next location. But today, we covered from the SE all the way to the SW and the current was ripping everywhere. On our first dive it was from top to bottom current as well. Very strange.

Dove two spots that did not have much of anything on them. Then ran to a snapper hole to get my snapper limit. AJ was 36". Stoned him dead. I think I have figured out how to stone these AJ. I have stoned the last 4 that I have shot. :letsdrinkBiggest snapper was 28". The biggest one never gave me a clean shot, so I shot him in thebutt and out the gills. He didn't like that too much and about wooped me. The Mangrove snapper was probably about an inch or two bigger than the small snapper below. 

It was choppy, and the current was the worse I have seen in a long time. Viz was a good 50 feet out deep and 30-40 feet closer in.

Oh yeah, I dropped my damn dive computer overboard today. So these fish cost me a pretty penny. With the current, there was no way to go looking for it.:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

good post Jon, nice fish..you gonna share the AJ stoning theory???sorry about the computer....we all sacrifice to the scuba gods from time to time....maybe it will find a way back to you...thanks for the report as well, we were considering a night dive and the heavy current we were hearing about convinced us to wait till better conditions....thanks and dive safe...

Clint


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *no woryz (6/13/2009)*good post Jon, nice fish..you gonna share the AJ stoning theory???
> 
> Clint


The spot to hit on them is midway back on the gills but slightly up a bit of their midline. Hits the sweet spotevery time. It's good to be slightly above them and shoot downward on them a bit too. Here's the entry point on this fish.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

good report and thanks for the heads up on the AJ's.....I usually dont shoot them but your last few posts have me looking at almaco's and I need a few large fish for a work fish fry in the next month or so I may target a few larger legal AJ's.....good luck and thanks....

Clint


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

AJ's are great for fish frys. I love to eat them grilled as well. But you get so much meat off of them. I always give my neighbor at least half of the meat from an AJbecause one fish will feed me, my wife and daughter for2-3 meals on just half a fish. If I get a big one (40+ inches), the amount of meat is crazy.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Glad youhaven't lost the touch. Sorry to hear about your computer. Wrist or console model?

Try the AJ fried. Filet them and then cut the filets into vertical strips about 1/2" wide. Very lightly brush with yellow mustard, salt/pepper, your favorite batter, and fry.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Orion45 (6/13/2009)* Sorry to hear about your computer. Wrist or console model?


Wrist computer. I guess we all pay up to the sea at some point. I paid a pretty hefty price though.


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Jon,



Sorry about the computer :banghead What was your shark situation and were you out east? Sounds like a good day except for the gear. It was a tough day though.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *dkdiver (6/14/2009)*Jon,
> 
> Sorry about the computer :banghead What was your shark situation and were you out east? Sounds like a good day except for the gear. It was a tough day though.


Didn't see one shark. We were 26 miles SE off the pass and ended up 15 miles SW of the pass. Covered a good bit of water.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Unless you went looking for it right after you dropped it, it's probably lost for good. Down current from wreck, unkown rode length, wind direction, current speed, that's too many variables to try tocompensate forat a later date. I friend of mine dropped my Dive Alert overboard a few years ago.Fortunately, Ihad a marker bouy available and there was little or no current. Additionally, I was nearly all suited up to go. The Dive alert was about 40' from the marker bouy weight.


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Orion45 (6/14/2009)*Unless you went looking for it right after you dropped it, it's probably lost for good. Down current from wreck, unkown rode length, wind direction, current speed, that's too many variables to try tocompensate forat a later date. I friend of mine dropped my Dive Alert overboard a few years ago.Fortunately, Ihad a marker bouy available and there was little or no current. Additionally, I was nearly all suited up to go. The Dive alert was about 40' from the marker bouy weight.




Given the current, i think his computer is in tampa right now. sure was rippin out there yesterday. 



Although Jon was out of the water for a while, he didn't forget how to shoot fish. Fun day out, and thanks again.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

> *Telum Piscis (6/13/2009)*I am beat.
> 
> I did all the shooting today. Paul (Hate Cheese)didn't even pull the trigger. At the lastdive Itried to get him to come over where I was to shoot a 20lb snapper while I was stringing mine, but he just stared at me with that Duh face. He never saw it though. Just messing with you Paul.
> 
> ...




Very nicefish Jon, but don't be helping Clintwith thatsecretAJ stoning technique.:nonono We've got Guns & Hoses coming up, and although I'm sworn to secrecy,I can tell you, the realreason he's been avoidingAJs is not because he doesn't like em. 

Anyway, glad you guys had a good time, and very sorry about the computer.I've certainlygiven my share ofmaterial sacrifices to King Neptune, but if you dive long enough, Neptune gives it backsooner or later. 

Neptune says totell HateCheese that his gun will go the way of your computerif hedoesn't start pulling the triggersoon. oke


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

ill let you know if i see it down here in clearwater on wednesday.

nice job shooting though. why didnt you shoot their limits too. thats what i wouldve done. kill them all, i'll claim mine at the ramp.

nice job bro,

jeff


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice job of shooting Jon, sounds like you had a good trip minus the current. We were to the East and the current was ripping there too. Surprised you didn't see any Sharks, I guess they were following us around all day.


----------



## Desperado (May 25, 2009)

If it makes you feel any better, I dropped a $100 dollar Benchmade knife overboard Saturday. The current offshore (14 +/-mi.)was bad, I didn't try to get in the water.


----------

